# Discus tankl



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Just thought I would share a few pics from my tank seems it got chosen TOTM:































































Thanks, Jackie


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

This is one of the most stunning and natural looking tanks i have ever seen. Awesome job. I wish I had someone I knew who lived near me that I could work with on things like this.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice tank!!!! :thumb:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll leave a comment as soon as I pick my jaw up off of the floor... :drooling:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's easy to see why it's TOTM, Jackie!

Congratulations!

Kim


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!! :drooling:

What an awesome tank you have there and your discus are beautiful!!!! :thumb:


----------



## jhawk (Jan 30, 2006)

Now I know what to do with my 150 tall was thinking hard about doing something like this..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

:drooling: Beautiful tank...

What size tank is that and what kind of plants are those?

~Ed


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

opcorn: :dancing: awsome, i love that branch. what is that?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

beautiful tank *** always wanted to do a discus setup


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

also wondering what branch it is? species of tree


----------



## Josh_Praetor (May 30, 2006)

Amazing tank! I'm envious haha :thumb:


----------



## jhawk (Jan 30, 2006)

Is your tank 4 feet??


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I think all the posters above sum up my opinion.

:thumb:


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow thanks everyone. 
To answer questions the tank is 210g 6ft tank. The branch was picked up in the mountains after a pond had dried up so it had been under water a long time and I didn't have to deal with tannins. I am not sure on the species but I will see if my husband remembers.
I think that was all the questions oh except what the plants are they are mostly different swords with some crypts and vals in the mix.


----------

